# New but Rough feeling Penn Squall 15?



## jmdesignz2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got my first Penn Squall 15. It's got rough feeling bearings outa the box?

Turning the handle the bearings feel slight rough / slight metallic rubbing noise

Not as smooth or silent as my abu 6600 c4.

The sql15's handle clunks when i pull and push on axis to the spool. About 1-2mm of play

Is this normal?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Penn is famous for its over greased reels.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

OK I got a used Squall 12 and I took the bearings out and soaked them in lighter fluid................I did not take the seals off. It helped a little but not a lot. The reel is still pretty slow. 

I'm going to pop one of the seals out on each bearing and go for broke. 

The drag does not seem very smooth either. Can you use Cals Drag grease on a Squall?


----------



## jmdesignz2 (Jan 8, 2016)

My new spin reel penn ssv. 5500 is like silk...


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a shot in the dark. See if you have the mag turned all the way up. The mag carrier may be contacting the spool


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Penn is famous for its over greased reels.


My first thoughts as well...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The OP mentioned a rough and rubbing problem, along with excessive handle play, which doesn't sound like an over-lubricated reel to me.

To the OP . . . NO, that is NOT "normal" . . . Take the reel back and exchange it !


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The rough feeling could be the gears. The Squall has a stainless steel pinion gear and a bronze main gear while most ABU 6500 size reels have softer brass pinion and main gears.

Don


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

No it is not normal. It sounds like that reel was taken apart by a noob that can't read schematics or even remove a reel handle. Sounds like they took the left plate off and messed up the pinion springs. 

Take it back, or ask for replacement. The pinion may need to be replaced already. 

Next one clean the whole thing out with non chlorinated brake cleen or something suitable for graphite. You can lube all the non spool bearings with whatever you like. I use 3and1 oil. On spool bearings, my favorite so far is akios reel oil. For gears I've been using a light coating of cals reel grease, but I've used penn and yahmah anti saltwater grease with similar results.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I have 12's....no problems....replaced a star drag spring and a lost knob....the micro drag knob.....you got a lemon......more then enough speed.....for real fishing conditions


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jmdesignz2 said:


> Just got my first Penn Squall 15. It's got rough feeling bearings outa the box?
> 
> Turning the handle the bearings feel slight rough / slight metallic rubbing noise
> 
> ...


So, what happened with your reel ???


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a "slow" Squal 15. I cleaned the bearings and it helped a bit but was still not what I wanted. Took the bearings apart and cleaned the entire gear and pinion of all lube then looked over the unit and the drag washer and the drag tab were both almost locked up tight on the reel due to over tightening when it was assembled. 
once I loosened them up and put it back together it runs like a champ...I still like my old 525's but it is a close 2nd.


----------

